# nissan altima 02 come on god



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

Whats up Gods Favorite friday is the big day my 02 altima goes up with ghost. I hope you are ready to lose meet at the track get ready to have your ass hand it to you bye bye.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

*HA HA*

Why do you waste your time typing that crap it not a nissan that can bang with ghost. You know my audi s4 has upgrade k40 turbos and all the other work. Listen I will bring Ghost to the track I know your nissan is fast cause Kenny build up your engine, but you know nothing about cars my friend. Audi S4 with ur 02 Altima think about it If you beat or don't lose by 2 cars with mike grand prix I will race u in ghost so you can see what your baby can do cool. Now you need to give me some time to hook my altima that will be a great race check you later man :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Errrr....private messages, use them.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

sorry :cheers:


----------

